

StartHQ Capitalizes on Chrome's Change of the New Tab Page - olegp
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/09/30/starthq-capitalizes-on-googles-change-of-the-new-tab-page

======
olegp
All this wouldn't have happened without Finn
([https://twitter.com/finnpauls](https://twitter.com/finnpauls)) so big thanks
to him!

For the growth hackers amongst you - the obligatory hockey stick curve is
here: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8c15ks93mo519e/hockey-
stick.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8c15ks93mo519e/hockey-stick.png)

Keep in mind that the visitors to [https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com)
arrived via an interim Chrome extension page - that has been getting 3K
uniques a day for two days, so just so you know what kind of traffic to expect
on a slow Saturday with 40 odd points on HN.

Original submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6462056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6462056)

Also a bit of a technical detail, but the amount of traffic we've been getting
as a result exposed a memory leak in our server running Node, which we're now
patching up. Fun times.

------
eterm
This article seems to miss the fact that the old "new tab page" also showed
frequently visited pages, but _also_ showed apps.

It took me a very, very long time to work out where my apps were when I went
to use one because I had hidden the apps link on my bookmark bar a few days
previously when I had first seen it. (My bookmark bar lacks space as it is!)

~~~
olegp
So did I understand you correctly that you prefer to see the frequently
visited sites, rather than the apps on your new tab page?

Also, what does everyone think about bookmarks on the new tab page - is that
something everyone uses, or would just having a tile that links to
chrome://bookmarks/ be sufficient?

